# x11-drivers/ati-drivers - segmentation fault in fglrx_drv.so

## czuga

Witajcie, może ktoś z Was zna działające obejście problemu.

Miałem dotychczas grafikę nvidii, teraz mam ati 8790M. Przyjąłem, że wrzucę fglrx. 

Zgodnie z info na http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx zrobiłem wszystko. Zainstalowało się bezproblemowo.

Przy starcie X'ow leci jednak segmentation fault:

```

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: Module class: X.Org Video Driver

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE)

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) Backtrace:

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 0: /usr/bin/Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x581888]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 1: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x185459) [0x585459]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fe4e9d51000+0xfeb0) [0x7fe4e9d60eb0]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (0x7fe4e663c000+0x44af34) [0x7fe4e6a86f34]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (0x7fe4e663c000+0x44aacf) [0x7fe4e6a86acf]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 5: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x66fea) [0x466fea]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 6: /usr/bin/Xorg (xf86LoadModules+0xba) [0x47682a]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 7: /usr/bin/Xorg (InitOutput+0x7bf) [0x47705f]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 8: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x3a48b) [0x43a48b]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7fe4e89d1a65]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) 10: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x25e9e) [0x425e9e]

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE)

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE)

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: Fatal server error:

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE)

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE)

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: at http://wiki.x.org

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: for help.

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) Please also check the log file at "/dev/null" for additional information.

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE)

gdm-Xorg-:0[586]: (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Pakiety:

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.6_beta1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.1

gnome-base/gdm-3.12.2

sys-apps/systemd-215-r1

Próbowałem rozne wersje sterowników ati z xorg-serverem w roznych wersjach, jednak ciagle to samo.

Moduł fglrx jest, kernel takze został ustawiony tylko pod jedną kartę (narazie odpuscilem przełaczanie na HD4600 Intela z procesora).

Konfiguracja wygenerowana pod jeden ekran za pomcą aticonfig.

Na gentoo bugs jest juz to zgloszone, moze jednak ktos sie juz z tym spotkal i zna rozwiazanie.

----------

